# Canon releases firmware v1.3.1 for the Canon EOS R6



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2021)

> After pulling the firmware update v1.3.0 for the Canon EOS R6 due to a major bug, Canon has quickly made available a firmware update with a fix.
> Canon EOS R6 Firmware v1.3.1
> 
> Firmware Version 1.3.1 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## sfericean (Apr 1, 2021)

Excellent news! Thank you!


----------



## mavvy (Apr 1, 2021)

\o/


----------



## Andy Westwood (Apr 1, 2021)

I think I’ll wait a few weeks just to make sure


----------



## amorse (Apr 1, 2021)

That's a pretty fast turnover - they're clearly paying attention


----------



## JP1 (Apr 1, 2021)

It's only for MAC OS?


----------



## Tom W (Apr 1, 2021)

Good news!

My suspicion is that this was meant to be the 1.3.0 version anyway, but something got missed in the communications. Glad that they jumped right on it.


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 1, 2021)

JP1 said:


> It's only for MAC OS?


No. Use this link.






EOS R6 - Canon UK


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon.co.uk


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 1, 2021)

I didn’t have any issues with the 1.3.0, but I’ll update to this one right now to be safe.


----------



## bernie_king (Apr 1, 2021)

1.31 now available via Canon USA for Windows






Canon Support for EOS R6 | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Find support for your Canon EOS R6. Browse the recommended drivers, downloads, and manuals to make sure your product contains the most up-to-date software.




www.usa.canon.com


----------



## peconicgp (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Berowne (Apr 1, 2021)

I will not update my R6 firmware, rather wait a while.


----------



## bergstrom (Apr 1, 2021)

so many phenomenons


----------



## sirnose66 (Apr 1, 2021)

bergstrom said:


> so many phenomenons


Something of a phenomenon


----------



## HikeBike (Apr 1, 2021)

Now LL Cool J is playing in my head.


----------



## dlee13 (Apr 1, 2021)

They should have thrown in some zebra highlight warnings as an apology gift


----------



## Tirmite (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes, there are Mac and Windows versions to those who are asking. But the download isn't working properly. It opens a blank, white browser window and nothing happens. No download begins. Just another April Fool's joke from Canon?


----------



## RossM (Apr 2, 2021)

dlee13 said:


> They should have thrown in some zebra highlight warnings as an apology gift


Yes absolutely, come on Canon, surely this is simple as! It’s so much more efficient to know where your highlight is clipping rather than in playback.


----------



## SnowMiku (Apr 2, 2021)

If you didn't update to 1.3.0 already I think it would be wise to wait for a few weeks.


----------



## freddobonanza (Apr 2, 2021)

now, you're phenomenalising


SwissFrank said:


> it's phenomenal!


----------



## Fischer (Apr 2, 2021)

Not a high point for Canon for sure. But good they fixed it very fast.


----------



## jjj120 (Apr 2, 2021)

Well, thats was a fast fix, nice Canon! Thats should not have happend in the first place, but at least they fixed it fast.


----------



## camlars (Apr 2, 2021)

Tirmite said:


> Yes, there are Mac and Windows versions to those who are asking. But the download isn't working properly. It opens a blank, white browser window and nothing happens. No download begins. Just another April Fool's joke from Canon?


I was able to download & install the update (Mac version).


----------



## bergstrom (Apr 2, 2021)

SwissFrank said:


> it's phenomenal!



You mean Mahna Mahna?


----------



## mpmark (Apr 2, 2021)

1.3.0 (April fools)
1.3.1 (real deal)


----------



## mpeeps (Apr 3, 2021)

sirnose66 said:


> Something of a phenomenon


Or several phenomena!


----------



## fred (Apr 3, 2021)

RF100 F2.8 Macro I RF 400 F2.8 I RF 600 F4

–> Even «mirrorlessrumors» is now quicker than this place lol....


----------



## justonemore (Apr 3, 2021)

So. Had my R6 for about 6 months now, several thounsand shots taken and the view finder froze up on me today for the first time. Also the first time ive used my R6 since updating to v1.3.1...


----------



## kafala (Apr 3, 2021)

No All-I, No Aperture priority mode for video, 10 bit with only clog, 4k always has slight crop, and overheating. I really wanted to buy the R6 because I love canon color science but I went with the A7siii. Got it for $3148 with the edu discount and then got $350 cash back from sony rewards app and another $350 gift card from another sony promotion. Plus, all the good canon lenses are over 2k.


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi folks,

is anyone else noticing a lower minimum EVF framerate with the new firmware, like 25 or 20fps in low light situations?


----------



## Fischer (Apr 8, 2021)

justonemore said:


> So. Had my R6 for about 6 months now, several thounsand shots taken and the view finder froze up on me today for the first time. Also the first time ive used my R6 since updating to v1.3.1...


Same happened to me. Shut down, battery out/in and turning on again fixed it. Had just mounted the RF 100-500mm when it happened. Hope its a one-off.


----------



## justonemore (Apr 11, 2021)

Yes, that's exaxtly what I did. Had a bit of a session the other day since that happened and it did'nt happen again once. How is that 100-500 working out? Iv'e been using a Sigma 100-400 and it actually manages reasonably well, i'd imagine the 100-500 rf performs significantly better...


----------

